# Para ord.warthog



## Warewolf94 (Oct 9, 2012)

Does anyone own or have any experience shooting the para ord..45 warthog?i would like to get one but i have not spoken to anyone who has owned/used one.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I had one. It shot decent but the Parakote (black) finish on that gun and others I've had with that finish has not lasted for long and had no lasting corrosion resistance once the outer layer was removed and the bare metal exposed.

My gun ran OK, but of late Para has had higher reports of intermittent QC issues.

_*IF*_ I were to buy another one it would be a *stainless steel model* and I would put it through it's paces prior to carry.


----------

